# Cloudy Paint on roof



## JCousteau (Aug 1, 2008)

I recently rescued a 96 MK3 Jetta from my folks....who were about to trade it in for $500. It's mechanically sound, but the paint is in pretty rough shape. In particular, the roof has large areas where there is a milky fog over the base coat. You can actually scratch it off in spots with a fingernail to reveal the green base coat underneath. So I'm assuming that years of not being waxed is the culprit and that the sun has "clouded up" the clear coat. Yes?
Now for the questions....Would it be possible to just hit the area with an aggressive compound to remove the last vestiges of clear coat? Would it be necessary to re-paint the area with clear coat or could I just wax the base coat when I'm done and call it a day? 
I thought about just getting it repainted with a Maaco special, but I just don't think it's worth it given the other cosmetic issues with the car. I'm hoping to get a couple of years out of it as a winter beater and commuter car until the economy bounces back a bit.



_Modified by JCousteau at 7:59 AM 9-26-2009_


----------

